# International Data Plan iPad



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am leaving for Israel Nov 29 for a couple of weeks. I'm told that the 2 hotels where we are staying the bulk of our time do not have WiFi or Internet. Based on this I have decided to leave the MacAir at home and just take my iPad. I only want to be able to send a daily (nightly) email to my family and friends (one message to all), just to say all is well and perhaps what we saw that day. I presume I may get a response or two. I do not intend to have any attachments. 

I'm thinking the $24.99 AT&T data plan will be sufficient. 

Using my camera connector, I will download all my photos at the end of each day to the iPad. Automatically iPhoto launches and all the photos go there. Does this involved Internet access time, or is it just straight camera to iPhoto via USB? Given the response to this question, I may have to buy another high capacity camera card (Nikon D90). I shoot 2 to 3 thousand photos. I then d/l into folders that are ID'd by location of the shoot.

I will take my International converter to charge my iPad and my camera. I may use the iPad with a splitter to watch a movie or two on the long flights and layovers. (maybe). I downloaded Gone With the Wind! ha ha ha! We will both have our Kindles and we have set books that we will read together so we can chat about them.  

I am open to any and all suggestions, comments, advice, etc. This will be the first time I've traveled intentionally w/o my MacAir and only my iPad! I'm already feel MacAir withdrawals!

Gin


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Depending on the total travel time to get to Israel, if you want to keep your iPad running the whole time, you may want to consider an external battery like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-XP8000-Universal-Adapter-External/dp/B0029U2WZU/ref=pd_cp_e_1

or this:

http://www.zagg.com/accessories/zaggsparq.php

There has been some discussion of these in KB before, you might search for Zagg and see what you find.

I ordered one of the new Kindles (the $79 type) just to have something small I could slip into a pocket and read while traveling, and save the batteries on my iPad for other things than ereading. The new Kindle Touch is smaller than the current Kindles, and there is a 3G version that supposedly gives international access, though I'd verify the situation in Israel for using the 3G. It is supposed to be released shortly before you go on your trip, so as long as you don't use the free "super saver" shipping, you should get it in time (sorry I'm trying so hard to enable you).

Do you really need the data plan? I haven't yet traveled overseas since the age of connected devices, but many people, including Scarlet here, have gotten along well using internet cafes and the like. I don't know how much data is included in the AT&T plan you mention, but if it is small, I'd be very sure that you don't have apps on your iPad that automatically go get or send data, especially uploading photographs!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Is Israel allowing iPads into the country now? I haven't followed it but I remember the news previously saying they were being confiscated at customs when you arrived.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Is Israel allowing iPads into the country now? I haven't followed it but I remember the news previously saying they were being confiscated at customs when you arrived.


That is no longer the case. Seems the sole "official" Apple iPad importer for Israel was the son of a high level government official and didn't like the idea of gray-market iPads sneaking into the country (This was back when the first iPads were just released to the world.)

Ginny, be sure that your 3G roaming is turned OFF at all times. Only turn it on when you are sending or receiving something, then promptly turn it OFF again. Those charges can be very Expensive ! 

All the Best!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The $24.99 International Plan should be sufficient IF you don't send attachments, don't download any pics from friends, don't upload to Photobucket etc., or do any type of streaming (audio or video).  As Eeyore said, make sure you only turn 3G on when you actually need it, and turn it off as soon as you're done.

And as the Claw mentioned, a supplemental battery is also a big plus for actual travel days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just assumed the bit about turning off 3G, but yes, it is important.  As a secondary defense, on most smart phones, there is an option in the menus to turn off data roaming.  I'd activate that option.  I assume there is similar in the 3G ipad, but I'm strictly a wifi guy for iPads so far, so have no experience.

Some apps will sync data automatically as soon as you turn 3G on.  I'd look for those and uninstall them, or make darned sure that the data sync was turned off.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The $79 Kindle is out! I do not need ENABLE assistance! i do that enough already all by my little self! Grrrrrr! Why do I want it? Why do I need it? No! No! Stay away!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Why not pick up a pre-paid SIM card for Israel?  I'm pretty sure you'd be able to find one for a lot less than international roaming will cost.  Hubby pickup up a couple of cards when he spent time in the UK and then Canada recently.  

The iPad is not locked (unlike the iPhone) so you don't need to do any special magic to us a different SIM card.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Why not pick up a pre-paid SIM card for Israel? I'm pretty sure you'd be able to find one for a lot less than international roaming will cost. Hubby pickup up a couple of cards when he spent time in the UK and then Canada recently.
> 
> The iPad is not locked (unlike the iPhone) so you don't need to do any special magic to us a different SIM card.


Unfortunately that last is not completely true, at least, according to those who've done it. The iPad usually needs to be plugged into iTunes (on its "home" computer) at least once to activate the new SIM & change the APN settings. On an unlocked iPhone, you can usually just switch them, but on the iPad things seem to be a little different.

(Caveat--this is according to research I did before our Canada trip last month,and was part of why we went with the AT&T plan. If anyone has actual experience with this and knows otherwise, please do post!)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Is the ATT plan 30 days from the date signed up, or for the month? I leave on 11/29, arrive 11/30. I want to at least sign in at arrival and then go 30 days from then (11/30). Or do I have to sign up starting Dec 1st?

I ordered a 16gb camera card - hope it's enough. 

CAMERA question...

I have a Nikon D90. I normally transfer all photos at the end of the day to my laptop (in this case it will be to the iPad). If I leave the photos on the camera card, can I then easily transfer just the new photos shot or do I need to remember the last number of the photos from the day before? I will want  to transfer only the new photos the next day. Again, I never leave photos on the memory card, so this will be a first.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Is the ATT plan 30 days from the date signed up, or for the month? I leave on 11/29, arrive 11/30. I want to at least sign in at arrival and then go 30 days from then (11/30). Or do I have to sign up starting Dec 1st?
> 
> I ordered a 16gb camera card - hope it's enough.
> 
> ...


The ATT plan is 30 days from the date you set it up. So if you set the plan up on October 3rd at 1100 hours, it will run out on November 3rd at 1100 hours.

I strongly recommend that you take at least 2 high grade memory cards with you. Remember Murphy's Law? What happens if your memory card gets corrupted and no longer writes or refuses to download? Do you really want to spend the time trying to shop for another card in Israel?

Also, after downloading into the iPad, be sure you Reformat your card IN YOUR CAMERA. The iPad (and to a lesser extent Macbook) has a tendency to write little bits onto the card and causes problems with write and turn on speed. This was something that was discussed in the Fuji X100 forums and the Nikon forums. You can avoid this problem by sliding the little lock on the SD card to "Read Only" when downloading to your iPad and then when you are finished, unlocking the card before putting it back into your camera.

Also, you can either download all the photos at one time to your iPad or pick and choose. You do have to remember where you left off if you do the latter.

All the best.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> The ATT plan is 30 days from the date you set it up. So if you set the plan up on October 3rd at 1100 hours, it will run out on November 3rd at 1100 hours.


Ginny--you *might* want to talk to AT&T about this because of the length of your stay. You may be buying the plan during one billing cycle and overlapping into the next. The one time I did that, two years ago, it was prorated, and I ended up hit with additional charges because while I stayed under the overall limit paid for, I went over the amount that was allowed for the second billing cycle. It was a mess.

They may have changed the rules on that, but their website isn't crystal clear on how they handle it, and a simple (documented) phone call may save you the kind of hassle I went through.

Oh, and on the cards, I'm with Eeyore completely. I'd rather have 4 - 4GB cards than one 16GB. I've had cards corrupted, and overseas is not the place you want to have that happen.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I'll get more GB cards. I am GOING to the store this time. I hated paying over $8 for shipping! Sheesh! I'll go to Sam's. 

I didn't know about making the card READ ONLY to d/l.Good time. Now I have to go look for whatever is on the card that I can switch back and forth.

I have used mem cards on various devices for a long time and never had a problem. (And I sure don't WANT a problem either!) I bought the camera a year ago and still use the same mem card. Nevertheless, I will run and get me a couple 4 mb or whatever size on sale.

I think I'm cool on the data plan. I will activate it on 11/29 (the day we leave). First message will be to hubby that we arrived safely in Tel Aviv. Getting real excited. I leave for Vegas tomorrow - camera and iPad in tow! Just going up for Jersey Boys with my girlfriend. Hubby will stay home caring for the parrots and puppy. 

Thanks everyone for the comments and advice. This will be the first time traveling w/o my Mac laptop! (sob sniff)


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Hu


VictoriaP said:


> Unfortunately that last is not completely true, at least, according to those who've done it. The iPad usually needs to be plugged into iTunes (on its "home" computer) at least once to activate the new SIM & change the APN settings. On an unlocked iPhone, you can usually just switch them, but on the iPad things seem to be a little different.
> 
> (Caveat--this is according to research I did before our Canada trip last month,and was part of why we went with the AT&T plan. If anyone has actual experience with this and knows otherwise, please do post!)


David's experience in both Canada and the UK was that everything worked without ever connecting to iTunes. I guess it can vary, and should probably only be tried if you're comfortable fiddling with technology (and willing to try the APN sites)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have any recommendations but wanted to chime in and wish you "Bon Voyage!"
It sounds like you have a great trip planned; hope all goes well; 
Let us know about it when you return.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

One word of warning about actually setting up international data on your iPad.  If you're on a pre-paid plan (ie, you signed up directly on the iPad) AND you have more than one 3G iPad, do NOT add international data to your account.  AT&T will select one of your iPads AT RANDOM to apply the international data to, and your device may not work when you get to Israel.

If you're on postpaid (AT&T sends you a bill every month), you're fine, and can just add the plan at will via your online account.  If you only have one 3G iPad, you're fine as well, as there's no risk of confusion.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

geko29 said:


> One word of warning about actually setting up international data on your iPad. If you're on a pre-paid plan (ie, you signed up directly on the iPad) AND you have more than one 3G iPad, do NOT add international data to your account. AT&T will select one of your iPads AT RANDOM to apply the international data to, and your device may not work when you get to Israel.
> 
> If you're on postpaid (AT&T sends you a bill every month), you're fine, and can just add the plan at will via your online account. If you only have one 3G iPad, you're fine as well, as there's no risk of confusion.


This doesn't make sense! How could they just randomly pick an iPad? I have multiple iPads with AT&T. They need to get it straight. I'll sign up online and try to figure out which iPad is mine.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I signed up for an ATT International plan on my iPad for two different trips this year - to Israel & Brazil.  

You have to sign up for it before you leave the states.  I believe you can sign up ahead of time & pick the specific date that you want it to start.

You can add more data to it while you are gone, but you must login & add more before your useage runs out.  I only had one iPad, so it didn't have to figure out what device to use. 

My issue was not the 30 days, but the amount of data allowed.  I wasn't sure how much I would use it, so I just signed up for a small plan to start.  I added more while we were overseas, because wi-fi was not readily available where we were staying.

I bought quite a few memory cards (on sale last Christmas) to make sure I did not have to erase them while travelling.  And I loaded the pictures to my iPad every night.  A couple of people on our tour had their cameras stolen, so I was very diligent about backing up nightly.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> This doesn't make sense! How could they just randomly pick an iPad? I have multiple iPads with AT&T. They need to get it straight. I'll sign up online and try to figure out which iPad is mine.


I experienced this firsthand, because initially there was no post-paid option, so we put two ipads per "personal" account (the limit at the time) and issued them to people. A few months later, one of them was going to Canada for 10 days, so we logged into the account from her ipad, signed her up for the $200 international dataplan, and thought we were good. Monday morning I get a call from the user, she's got no service. Turns out they added the $200 plan to the ipad that was sitting 40 feet from me at another user's desk.

We're now all on postpaid, so it's very easy to go online and add stuff like that to a specific device (we have them all named by user).


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have purchased the international plan on my iPad a couple of times.  You will start on the date you tell it and go for 30 days after (or until you exhaust your data).  So if I am going to be in the UK on Oct 16th, I can go into my data plan today and tell it to start on the 16th or the 17th or whenever.


----------

